
Poll: Public Wants Big Tech Regulated - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/axios-surveymonkey-public-wants-big-tech-regulated-5f60af4b-4faa-4f45-bc45-018c5d2b360f.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_axiosam&stream=top-stories
======
kss238
Although this poll wasn't really about data protection, the U.S. definitely
needs its own GDPR.

